# 6/3 SER Stove Al



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

You can run a 40 amp circuit for up to a 12 kw range...I would say that 6/3 aluminum, is good for most household ranges.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

2008 NEC. 

Start at 338. Then jump to 334, especially 334.80. Then table 310.16 60 deg. column.

"All stoves in U.S." not so sure, check each nameplate.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

3xdad said:


> 2008 NEC.
> 
> Start at 338. Then jump to 334, especially 334.80. Then table 310.16 60 deg. column.
> 
> "All stoves in U.S." not so sure, check each nameplate.


I would start at 220.55 for calcs. Like I said a 40 amp circuit is all you need for most household ranges...


----------



## M7B (Dec 27, 2010)

*Wording*

kind of worded it wrong. What I was getting at is can I run 4 wire ser aluminum to all my 240 volt circuit in residential? Code and Safe? As long as the terminations are cu/al and it's terminated properly (penetrox and skinning correctly) I can't find a reason not too yet.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i ran SER to stoves and SEU for air conditioners. nothing wrong with that saves money and works fine. dont worry about the people that say SE cable is dangerous:laughing:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

You have to use the 60 deg. column for SE cable though.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I personally would NOT use aluminum branch circuits.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> I personally would NOT use aluminum branch circuits.


why not?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If you do low end homes then 6/3 aluminum will work fine for the typical range however there are many ranges that I have done that require a 50 amp circuit. SE cable in the US is rated at 60C under the 2008 NEC.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Aluminum is outlawed here for anything other than the service equipment


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Mactip of the day-- #4 al ser is sold in most modern, clean, and well lit wholesale houses. You can put a 50 amp breaker on that one and it will be safe and sound. I do it all the time. Costs less than 6/3 romex cable.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> why not?


Aluminum is bad Copper is Good..:thumbup:

I don't even do a service with Aluminum .:thumbsup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Little-Lectric said:


> You have to use the 60 deg. column for SE cable though.


Didn't someone say that it is being moved back to the 75 column under the 2011?...If so, that's how I would fuse it


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> Aluminum is bad Copper is Good..:thumbup:
> 
> I don't even do a service with Aluminum .:thumbsup:


do supply houses sell copper SE cable right off the shelf? i used it a couple times but never ordered it myself. the new aluminum cable is pretty good IMO. i never had a problem with it


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> why not?


I think he means to general purpose outlets , not a/c ranges, subpanels etc etc


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i ran SER to stoves and SEU for air conditioners. nothing wrong with that saves money and works fine. dont worry about the people that say SE cable is dangerous:laughing:


And they didn't burn down yet? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> do supply houses sell copper SE cable right off the shelf? i used it a couple times but never ordered it myself. the new aluminum cable is pretty good IMO. i never had a problem with it


The biggest my supply house stocks is #6 seu copper.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

:wallbash:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

BIGRED said:


> And they didn't burn down yet? :laughing::laughing:


not yet and they wont ever burn down


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Aluminum is bad Copper is Good..:thumbup:
> 
> I don't even do a service with Aluminum .:thumbsup:


What an absolutely idiotic thing to say.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> What an absolutely idiotic thing to say.



Its not idiotic, its just his personal preference. He doesn't know any better yet. In due time the economy will bring him to enlightenment.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Its not idiotic, its just his personal preference. He doesn't know any better yet. In due time the economy will bring him to enlightenment.


Yep.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Peter D said:


> What an absolutely idiotic thing to say.


As long as he isn't bidding against anyone, then who cares. Me, I use aluminum either way. Either to be competitive or to put more money in my pocket.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I think he means to general purpose outlets , not a/c ranges, subpanels etc etc


they dont make 14 and 12 awg AL romex anymore so how could i use it for those circuits anyway


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> they dont make 14 and 12 awg AL romex anymore so how could i use it for those circuits anyway


Jesus christ man . I don't know. Thats what I consider a branch circuit. Oh and please don;t read me the definition of a branch circuit. Thanks.


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Didn't someone say that it is being moved back to the 75 column under the 2011?...If so, that's how I would fuse it


 Yes, 2011 code allows you to use the 75 degree table if, said cable is not run in or laid in or run through any insulation. Thats the way I read it anywho.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Aluminum is bad Copper is Good..


That is a matter of opinion and not fact. The NEC says it is ok.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> they dont make 14 and 12 awg AL romex anymore so how could i use it for those circuits anyway


I'd really like to see some 14/2 al romex.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I'd really like to see some 14/2 al romex.


14/2 aluminum? Yeah I doubt they ever made that as it wouldn't even be sufficient for a 15 amp circuit.....


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> I'd really like to see some 14/2 al romex.


I'll save you some next time I gut any out. My house sits in a valley full of houses built during the seventies and they (not mine) were wired with al romex.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

steelersman said:


> 14/2 aluminum? Yeah I doubt they ever made that as it wouldn't even be sufficient for a 15 amp circuit.....


Right, it's all 10/2 and 12/2... I can't imagine trimming out a house and putting 10/2 on switches..


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> I'll save you some next time I gut any out. My house sits in a valley full of houses built during the seventies and they (not mine) were wired with al romex.


I think you'll be hard pressed to find any 14 guage aluminum.....


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Right, it's all 10/2 and 12/2... I can't imagine trimming out a house and putting 10/2 on switches..


Well to that I say... why would you be putting 10/2 AL (20 amp) on a switch?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

steelersman said:


> Well to that I say... why would you be putting 10/2 AL (20 amp) on a switch?


I wouldn't...I wasn't around in the 70's, but they did it....alot...


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I wouldn't...I wasn't around in the 70's, but they did it....alot...



We have quite a few aluminum wired homes around here, but they never really put switches on 20 amp circuits. They would be 15 amp circuits with 12 guage Aluminum....


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

steelersman said:


> I think you'll be hard pressed to find any 14 guage aluminum.....


Your right ! My bad....:thumbsup:

It's been a long week, I plead guilty by reason of slab rough in coupled with two service changes and an addition rough in............. and I worked thru last weekend.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Your right ! My bad....:thumbsup:
> 
> It's been a long week, I plead guilty by reason of slab rough in coupled with two service changes and an addition rough in............. and I worked thru last weekend.



Damn I wish I had all that work going on right now....


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

No website, no advertising, no associations of any kind, no effort, no promotions, no planning whatsoever, just dumb luck for three decades......

Thank you Heavenly Father.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Your right ! My bad....:thumbsup:
> 
> It's been a long week, I plead guilty by reason of slab rough in coupled with two service changes and an addition rough in............. and I worked thru last weekend.


Ive been pretty slammed too.... lots and lots of late nights...but this has been by far my best two months ever....I am literally turning work away....And no guys im not underbiding shi t. I just know lots of people.....Life is good right now.....


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

12ga wire in those damn undersized metal boxes, good times.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes you can M7B


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Right, it's all 10/2 and 12/2... I can't imagine trimming out a house and putting 10/2 on switches..


I never installed aluminum NM, but have installed 15 and 20 amp aluminum conductors in EMT for an apartment complex. It is no harder to terminate #10 aluminum than it is to terminate #12 copper.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This thread is 2 years old.


----------

